# Turbo UCC , Asrock motherboard



## Metal Man 2

What would turning this feature on do for my system,newb? Will it shorten the life of my components?
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=870 Extreme3


----------



## zer0_c00l

hello,well it underclocks your System when idle, including cpu voltage. and overclocks when you need the power. and if anything i think it might make it last longer.


----------



## ScottALot

Reducing CPU voltage sounds a bit risky... reducing CPU voltage and clock can reduce temperature and electrical usage, but I feel it might be a risk for your chip's health.


----------



## Benny Boy

Metal Man 2 said:


> What would turning this feature on do for my system,newb? Will it shorten the life of my components?
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=870 Extreme3


The UCC/Unlock CPU Cores feature is used to attempt to unlock an AMD cpu that has locked cores. Yours is already an x4 and there is nothing to unlock.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Metal Man 2

Benny Boy said:


> The UCC/Unlock CPU Cores feature is used to attempt to unlock an AMD cpu that has locked cores. Yours is already an x4 and there is nothing to unlock.


Kewl, theres too many features on this thing I am "itching" to adjust something.


----------



## JareeB

Metal Man 2 said:


> Kewl, theres too many features on this thing I am "itching" to adjust something.



well dont break it make sure you know what your doing


----------

